# Oil type....



## guinness133 (Jun 25, 2009)

What is the best type of oil to use for an APR stage 1, 08 GTI?


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Oil type.... (guinness133)*

synthetic


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Oil type.... (blacksmoke194)*

^ Just look in your owners manual 502.00 spec oil and keep the changes at 5,000 mile or earlier. And your engine will thank you in the long run.


----------

